# a very fond farewell...



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

I finally used my upgrade and pre-ordered the SG3 today. I just wanted to drop a note and say a huge thank you to all of the Developers, Themers, and general Thunderbolt community. This forum has been my one stop shop for all things Thunderbolt from the beginning and I truly appreciate the time and effort we've all put in making this phone as great as it is today. I imagine I'll see some familiar faces over in the new forum threads, but for those of you sticking it out here good luck in all things android and real life.

Mike

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm here until at least october


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm also saying a farewell. My wife upgraded my line to the gnex for fathers day, an early gift. It will be here on Monday. I told her to preorder me the gs3, but can't complain she is paying for it. It was a take it or none deal. I also would like to thank the community, developers, and themers for there hard work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I will be here till February of 2013


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

CC268 said:


> I will be here till February of 2013


At least you will get to use my upcoming ...thing.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

trter10 said:


> At least you will get to use my upcoming	...thing.


haha okay....hopefully ICS will be out by then


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

CC268 said:


> haha okay....hopefully ICS will be out by then


it will be out in the next 3 months

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

I will also be bidding my farewell to the thunderbolt in exactly 6 weeks. I don't have an upgrade until 2013 but decided to buy the sg3 and sell my Thunderbolt. The developers are great but it's time to get something amazing and keep my unlimited data.


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Very disappointed at the U.S. version of the sgs3. If I were to upgrade to it though, it would be because of unlimited data. Nevertheless, development for the phone will be top notch.

Sent from my SCH-i515


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wish it was quad core







I'm waiting on HTC to announce something for Verizon. I been off contract for about a year now lol just waiting.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

thedio said:


> Very disappointed at the U.S. version of the sgs3. If I were to upgrade to it though, it would be because of unlimited data. Nevertheless, development for the phone will be top notch.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i515


I hear you , main reason i upgraded was to ensure I kept unlimited data. The window of opportunity to use an upgrade without changing your data plan is quickly closing. After this phone it will be full retail or used phones for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

RedRumy3 said:


> Wish it was quad core
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been off contract since June last year, felt i had to take the plunge before July 1 to extend my contract and keep unlimited data and use my final subsidized upgrade.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

I think I will do the same I am really digging the 4.8" screen on s3 I need to pay off my credit card first and I will probably order it as well since its 199.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk 2.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Down the road I may make a personal custom AOSP ROM , if I have the time though


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll stick it out until at least next April...but I suspect it may be longer. Checking out other forums seems to indicate no other phone ever has or will have the development community tbolt users enjoy. Some of the all time greats have moved along but all to different phones.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> I've been off contract since June last year, felt i had to take the plunge before July 1 to extend my contract and keep unlimited data and use my final subsidized upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat, I bought the thunderbolt off contract off craigslist for the same price it was being sold for subsidized when it came out(landed a great deal even came with extended battery)

But I really want a new phone and a bigger screen size, ideally i would like to see it in stores first, im not a big pre-order guy. Does anyone know when the last day is before i would loose my unlimited data?

Thank you,
Stefan


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

srs731 said:


> I am in the same boat, I bought the thunderbolt off contract off craigslist for the same price it was being sold for subsidized when it came out(landed a great deal even came with extended battery)
> 
> But I really want a new phone and a bigger screen size, ideally i would like to see it in stores first, im not a big pre-order guy. Does anyone know when the last day is before i would loose my unlimited data?
> 
> ...


Its whenever verizon officially announces the change over and what not. Honestly if i were you i'd preorder the phone and once you get it and activate it you get 14 days to test it out and see if you like it. And if you don't then you can return it and pay the restocking fee (30$ i believe). Thats what i would do, that way you can ensure you keep unlimited data and still get to try out the phone.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Just read g3 specs. Wish my contract were up. My wife's contract is up but she wants an iphone. Makes me sad.


----------



## Budwise (Aug 23, 2011)

Waited as long as i could and really hoped for a HTC One X variant for Verizon, but alas no luck. Pre-ordered my GS3 today and kept my unlimited data.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

June 28 is when it all goes down. So if you want to keep unlimited for another 2 years with a subsidized phone you have 2 weeks to do so. Think fast but choose wisely people. Good luck.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

confirmed w/ a VzW employee today, if you pre order before June 28th you get the subsidized pricing and keep your current plan. If you pre order or order any other phone after this date you will be moved to their "share everything" plan if you want a subsidized price. If you want to keep unlimited data you'll have to pay full retail. If you're sitting on an upgrade, you have t minus 2 weeks and counting to use and keep your unlimited data.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the internet (Dec 2, 2011)

When my contract is up, I will be saying farewell to this solid phone, and I will be leaving Verizon after 10 years. Losing my unlimited data and charging fees for going over their allotted limits coupled with higher plan prices and poor phone selection is leaving me with little reason to stay. I'll definitely still be here on my next device though! This place is like my second home (though I pretty much just lurk).


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Man I would be piss if they change my plan my upgrade is next month 
If i gotta keep my plan I might just stay with my thunderbolt
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> Man I would be piss if they change my plan my upgrade is next month
> If i gotta keep my plan I might just stay with my thunderbolt
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Or pay full price for your next phone and you can keep your plan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

the internet said:


> When my contract is up, I will be saying farewell to this solid phone, and I will be leaving Verizon after 10 years. Losing my unlimited data and charging fees for going over their allotted limits coupled with higher plan prices and poor phone selection is leaving me with little reason to stay. I'll definitely still be here on my next device though! This place is like my second home (though I pretty much just lurk).


You'll only lose unlimited if you upgrade at a subsidized phone price, pay full retail or buy used and keep your plan in place.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jbeastafer (Nov 25, 2011)

I thought this was only if you jumped from 3g to 4g?? Did they change it so 4g phones lose their unlimited if they upgrade?


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

jbeastafer said:


> I thought this was only if you jumped from 3g to 4g?? Did they change it so 4g phones lose their unlimited if they upgrade?


I know man that what i heard, basically they are just ripping us off just for the upgrade and if they expect us to pay full retail just for the phone just to keep our unlimited...but i gotta say do this include my self with a family plan to loose unlimited if I upgrade? And if loose my unlimited do that include the rest of the lines that are on the unlimited family plan?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## pcar1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

I ll be here until January n given the rates it will probably longer. I used 4.7 gb data last month. That's a budget busting $80.00. LOL

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm looking hard at alternatives, and not just other major carriers, for my next phone.

it's not even so much a budget issue for me (although I'm not happy with this price structure), it's more a principle. not to get too high on my soapbox here, but these days nobody really listens to your concerns unless you're voting with your dollars.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

I also preordered the SGS3. Depending on what the Incredible 4G LTE looks like, I may cancel it and go that route. But at the moment, all the info I've read about it shows almost no improvement over a Rezound.


----------



## Longship (Oct 4, 2011)

Saw the news article yesterday on this as well and started to do some calculations. I have 4 phones all currently with unlimited data and pay ~ $280/mo with a 20% discount on main line. We have used 6.7GB of data so far this billing period and that translates to just over 9GB for the month. Under the new price structure we would be looking at $40x4 for line access plus $100 for 10GB of data. That is $260 plus all applicable taxes/fees but does not include anything as far as discount (20%) for main line that I am currently using. In this scenario I may actually come out ahead.

My wife has an upgrade available so we will probably upgrade her phone now and postpone this until our next upgrade in December. For the single user of a lot of data, I can see how this new cost structure will hit the pocketbook. I thought I would detail my situation as another point of reference and that it actually may save money to those that have multiple phones and use average amounts of data. My data would be far less if I could get my 10 year old son to turn the wi-fi on when watching hours of you tube videos at home 

Regards.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Longship said:


> Saw the news article yesterday on this as well and started to do some calculations. I have 4 phones all currently with unlimited data and pay ~ $280/mo with a 20% discount on main line. We have used 6.7GB of data so far this billing period and that translates to just over 9GB for the month. Under the new price structure we would be looking at $40x4 for line access plus $100 for 10GB of data. That is $260 plus all applicable taxes/fees but does not include anything as far as discount (20%) for main line that I am currently using. In this scenario I may actually come out ahead.
> 
> My wife has an upgrade available so we will probably upgrade her phone now and postpone this until our next upgrade in December. For the single user of a lot of data, I can see how this new cost structure will hit the pocketbook. I thought I would detail my situation as another point of reference and that it actually may save money to those that have multiple phones and use average amounts of data. My data would be far less if I could get my 10 year old son to turn the wi-fi on when watching hours of you tube videos at home
> 
> Regards.


So you might save a few bucks in the short term, but you have to look ahead. With everything being pushed to the cloud we as consumers are being forced to access files, movies, music etc.. with data. You'd be giving up 4 lines with unlimited data to save a very small amount of monthly money that more than likely you will regret in less than 2 years. Unlimited data is a priceless commodity at this point and I will do everything in my power to keep it as long as i possibly can. I don't mind paying full retail for a phone the subsidized price is crap anyway if you think about what you spend/year on your bill vs how much the full retail price of the phone is. Just my .02.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Longship (Oct 4, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> So you might save a few bucks in the short term, but you have to look ahead. With everything being pushed to the cloud we as consumers are being forced to access files, movies, music etc.. with data. You'd be giving up 4 lines with unlimited data to save a very small amount of monthly money that more than likely you will regret in less than 2 years. Unlimited data is a priceless commodity at this point and I will do everything in my power to keep it as long as i possibly can. I don't mind paying full retail for a phone the subsidized price is crap anyway if you think about what you spend/year on your bill vs how much the full retail price of the phone is. Just my .02.


I agree but honestly, I can see Big Red forcing everyone away from unlimited data at some point anyways. Full retail for phone averages what? $500-600? A $300 price difference over 24 months is only $12.50-16.50/mo. When you look at it that way it is really hard to justify not sticking with unlimited data. But if I save $10/mo under the new plan AND get a subsidized price of $200 for the phone I'm saving an additional $12-16/mo on hardware cost. Each case is indeed different, some will benefit from the change some will not.


----------



## amaury48 (Jul 15, 2011)

I too just got off the phone with Verizon sales tech to confirm my options of trying to maintain my unlimited data plan. I was told that since I was originally an old Alltell customer that my plan included the unlimited data and text options and that I was not going to be affected in anyway by the changing of their data plans. She was very explicit in squelching my fears of being placed on any type of tiered plan. Hope she's right......... My upgrade is coming on August 4th, 2012, she said I could upgrade thru Verizon sales 30 days prior (4th of July). I too am impressed with the specs and functions of the SGS3. I really hate to give up my Thunderbolt (especially with all the roms our fine devs have provided for us, kudos to all of them) but it may be time to retire this bad puppy and move on.......

Think I will buy a glass showcase for the Thunderbolt and place it on my mantle.....It served me very well


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

amaury48 said:


> I too just got off the phone with Verizon sales tech to confirm my options of trying to maintain my unlimited data plan. I was told that since I was originally an old Alltell customer that my plan included the unlimited data and text options and that I was not going to be affected in anyway by the changing of their data plans. She was very explicit in squelching my fears of being placed on any type of tiered plan. Hope she's right......... My upgrade is coming on August 4th, 2012, she said I could upgrade thru Verizon sales 30 days prior (4th of July). I too am impressed with the specs and functions of the SGS3. I really hate to give up my Thunderbolt (especially with all the roms our fine devs have provided for us, kudos to all of them) but it may be time to retire this bad puppy and move on.......
> 
> Think I will buy a glass showcase for the Thunderbolt and place it on my mantle.....It served me very well


I was unable to get the 20% discount because I was on an Alltel plan. Those jerks made me switch to a Verizon plan from an awesome Alltel plan with a 10 person friends and family. I've still got unlimited and will have it until they pry it from my cold dead hands.

I told my brother last year that he should get a smartphone on unlimited before they changed. He said he'd have no use for it. Well, yesterday, he changed his mind and wants an iPhone on our family plan. I told him that he only gets 2GB of data if he signs up, to which his reply was "that's like nothing!". I explained the shared plans and how much he'd screw me over and we eventually decided to drop him from the Verizon family plan and put him on his own Sprint plan.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice use of charlton heston quote ^ Made my afternoon, hilarious!

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## the internet (Dec 2, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> You'll only lose unlimited if you upgrade at a subsidized phone price, pay full retail or buy used and keep your plan in place.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I understand that, I'm just saying that they're giving less and less of a reason to stay. I agree with whomever said that eventually, they probably won't even offer it as an option anymore, My plan is already $25 higher than with T-Mobile, and that's with a 19% discount factored in. With the money I save from that, I could be buying a $300 phone every year.
Technically TMo has unlimited data, it's just throttle back after certain milestones. Being that I hardly go over 2Gb (if I do, it's just slightly over it), I see no reason not to switch. Pretty sad too, I've liked Verizon otherwise. Their phone selection has always seemed to be rather lackluster in comparison to their competitors though.


----------



## Havoc70 (Feb 9, 2012)

I too would like to thank all the developers, modders, and themers here as this has been the place to come for any information you needed. I have run several different ROM's on my Tbolt and now i have upgraded to the Galaxy Nexus and handed off the Tbolt to the wife. She will be inheriting the Tbolt with SoaB 1.04.

Thanks again guys/gals.


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

The key here is not so much keeping unlimited since after a period of time they will throttle the unlimited users to force us onto the new plans. Even if they throttle after 2 or 3 gigs when the throttle kicks in 4g would be useless. 
So I expect at some point we will be on the new plans or the competition. 
Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

trapperjohn said:


> The key here is not so much keeping unlimited since after a period of time they will throttle the unlimited users to force us onto the new plans. Even if they throttle after 2 or 3 gigs when the throttle kicks in 4g would be useless.
> So I expect at some point we will be on the new plans or the competition.
> Thanks,
> Bryan


Verizon can not throttle 4g. When they bought the spectrum from the FCC. one of the stipulations was they couldnt throttle it no matter what.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Verizon can not throttle 4g. When they bought the spectrum from the FCC. one of the stipulations was they couldnt throttle it no matter what.


It's called "reasonable network management and protection" in the agreement with the fcc. Basically it's a blanket statement to allow them to do, for the most part, as they wish & at their sole discretion. So yes they can throttle whomever they choose.

Good upgrade OP.


----------

